# Stained Paw



## erinafare

This is a picture of Poppy's paw.
The discolouring is not blood it does not come off on your hands or on wipes.
It looks worse when wet. It looks similar to the tear stain.
I have washed the paw and used witch hazel wipes but still can't move it.
She licks this one paw when she is sitting quietly and is probably bored she knows she is not to do it as she stops if I admonish her she then pretends she wasn't doing it. Lays her head on her paws and just looks at me as if to say "what now".
I have looked on Internet and suggestion is yeast infection. Has anybody else had this problem.it can't cause any discomfort as she runs around the house fields and lots of pavement walks without any trouble.


----------



## Lindor

The color is from her saliva. Check her toes. Is there any inflammation or swelling where the nail meets the toe. She may have a bit of an infection there.


----------



## erinafare

I thought maybe it was her saliva.
She has just been to groomer and she examined her feet thoroughly and could find nothing wrong. I have used pad balm to see if that helps.
She does not attack her paw but just gently licks. She is inclined to be a licker as she goes round licking work surfaces.
Hopefully it is just a habit like us chewing our nails. I have been using distraction when I catch her at it and hopefully she will grow out of it.


----------



## Mazzapoo

Yeah I think licking can become a habit very easily. I suppose a quick happy distraction when you notice her doing it and lots of praise if she stops with an 'oops' type comment.....maybe smear some coconut oil on a toy and see if you can move the licking to that?!


----------



## Marzi

Rather than correct her try and distract her... And keep a careful eye on her paw you don't want a lick spot to develop.


----------



## Mazzapoo

What's a lick spot....does it make a bald patch?


----------



## DB1

Mazzapoo said:


> What's a lick spot....does it make a bald patch?


yes I think that what Marzi means, can get red and sore. think there seems to be a few things around this year that irritate dogs. Have just got some Apple cider vinegar as I've been reading great things about it, think it can help with allergies, digestion etc you can put it in food/water and directly apply to the skin. Dudley chews his feet, think it is just a habit as he doesn't go down to the skin.


----------



## RuthMill

I used apple cider vinegar on Lola's paws when she got them stung with stingy nettle. It's a great thing. It's very good as an anti microbial too. it's my second favourite thing after coconut oil!


----------



## RuthMill

Sorry can't help with Poppy's red paw though, I think distraction as Mazzapoo and Marzi said is your best bet.


----------



## RuthMill

Donna may have had a similar thing with Jake. I will email her.


----------



## RuthMill

An article on the pink colour...

http://www.petsafe.net/blog/2014/01...he-fur-on-my-dogs-face-or-body-stained-brown/


----------



## erinafare

RuthMill said:


> An article on the pink colour...
> 
> http://www.petsafe.net/blog/2014/01...he-fur-on-my-dogs-face-or-body-stained-brown/


Thank you Ruth I have read the article I have seen one similar as that.
She has hardly touched her paw today so it can't be irritating her. It looks worse when her feet are wet. There are no other discolouration on other parts of her body. When she was young she had the tear stains but they soon disappeared.
I shall try the apple cider.
The only thing I have changed is that I now put some Barking Heads meat loaf in there dish they also have coconut oil on their breakfast.


----------



## RuthMill

erinafare said:


> Thank you Ruth I have read the article I have seen one similar as that.
> She has hardly touched her paw today so it can't be irritating her. It looks worse when her feet are wet. There are no other discolouration on other parts of her body. When she was young she had the tear stains but they soon disappeared.
> I shall try the apple cider.
> The only thing I have changed is that I now put some Barking Heads meat loaf in there dish they also have coconut oil on their breakfast.


Is the meatloaf chicken? I read something when I was looking at that article about chicken making the red staining in the saliva worse. Not sure if that's correct though.


----------



## erinafare

RuthMill said:


> Is the meatloaf chicken? I read something when I was looking at that article about chicken making the red staining in the saliva worse. Not sure if that's correct though.


The meat loaf is same recipe as the dry.
If they are having Fusspot then they have Fusspot meatloaf only use it as a top up. Couldn't afford to use as main item plus hard to get hold of.
I must admit they do have a fair amount of chicken in their diet. X


----------



## Lindor

I found this article on licking paws. http://www.2ndchance.info/pawlick.htm Hope it gets settled soon.


----------



## RuthMill

I've read some more articles Christine and poultry does seem to cause this chemical reaction in some dogs, that and the minerals in tap water. A LOT of people have reported seeing a 100% improvement when removing poultry and filtering the water with just a regular brita filter. 

Obv this doesn't sort the licking habit though.


----------



## erinafare

Thank you Ruth will cut out the chicken and resurrect my old Britta. 
I have found this old picture of her at about 8 months same paw so could just be a habit.
Bought some of the new Barking Heads yesterday Salmon and Trout so shall put them on that for a while. I do not keep them on the same flavour I have three that I rotate daily.


----------



## erinafare

Thanks Lindor I have read this article it's very helpful. 
No paw licking last couple of days. X


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Just came across another article about paw licking

http://www.ivcjournal.com/articles/excessive-paw-licking-in-dogs-it-may-not-be-allergies/


----------



## erinafare

2ndhandgal said:


> Just came across another article about paw licking
> 
> http://www.ivcjournal.com/articles/excessive-paw-licking-in-dogs-it-may-not-be-allergies/


Just read it interesting. She doesn't pull on the lead but plays lots of tug games with Boycie their favourite. Thank you x


----------

